# t-shirt ???? in the tank!!! heating rock!!



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

hey guys.

i've read in and there on this forum

some people write about put a shirt in the tank of tegu....
it is good to do that .

i supose it's better to put a shirt that i wear a least one day
for my odor.....

:?: 

and a little thing ..

SOMEONE have a big heating rock for sale ..

in quebec .. laurentide exactly ..

reply plz .


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

heat rocks are no good, you should just use either a heat pad or extra lighting


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm already use a heat pad stick on the extern face of the lower glass .. but my tegu alway dig the soil right over the pad to heat himself....

but ... that suck .. he's alway hide under soil lolll

if i have a heat rock .. he gonna lay on it ... no?

it's my first time u know and i want the best terra for my little ZED

i have a heating pad + a sun light ... and a UV tube ...

please help me


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

i think that is all you need, you dont really need the heat rock. all you need is lioghting you might want to put more substrate in though . . .


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

i have .. around 3inch of subtrate ...

i use plantation soil ... is a kind of grind coconut 
it's good for moisture .. and easy to dig ... and my ZED wont hurt his finger.

i would probably change for chip hemlock


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

can you get cypress mkulch where you live. that seems to be the best to use.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 12, 2009)

cadies said:


> i'm already use a heat pad stick on the extern face of the lower glass .. but my tegu alway dig the soil right over the pad to heat himself....
> 
> but ... that suck .. he's alway hide under soil lolll
> 
> ...




First off Welcome to tegu Talk :-D Well you got all the stuff for good GU husbandry. Hot Rocks are junk they get to Hot. under tank heaters are better. Tegus like to burrow and will spend hours hiding in the substrate. I use cider blocks in my cages for basking areas with a powersun bulb that way they get heat and UV when they Bask. My Adults I keep in outside enclosures and Bins. so the get natural sunlight cant get better than that :-D Many of the members on here have awesome set ups take a look. every boody here will help you. again welcome

JD


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

okay first of all 
i'm canadian, quÃ?Æ?Ã?Â©becois, french 
i trying to write and read all the comment in english
but i'm not perfectly bilingual.

i don'T know what is that ? lolll cypress mulch


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

cypress mulch is just chopped up cypress wood, it is good for the tregus burrow. and it is pretty cheap if you can find it. i wish i spoke french that way you could understand better. lol


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

kk thx


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

no problem. and with more mulch he can be higher for more heat, or go lower for less, gives a good temperature gradient


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 12, 2009)

cadies said:


> okay first of all
> i'm canadian, quÃ?Æ?Ã?Â©becois, french
> i trying to write and read all the comment in english
> but i'm not perfectly bilingual.
> ...




:-D cypress mulch is mulch made from a cypress tree it is liked by GU keepers because it holds humidity good looks attractive :-D


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 12, 2009)

Heres the caresheet Bobby (Varn Yard) has on the home page of this forum check it out it will help you out :-D 

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?t=20</a><!-- l -->


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

thx a lot guys


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

okay i read the care sheet .. but .. it's complicated.

can you make me a diet program day by day ... for one week...

if i was right .. i read that the fruit is not good ?? or essential for him ????

there is many kind of tegu ... im completly **** up ... with all that 
way to feed him ..


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

well fruits are good for . . . extra. but you do not need to feed them.
i have heard that this is a good feeding schedule.

sunday - frozen and thawed rodent (mice rat ect.)
monday - turkey
tuesday - eggs
wednesday - frozen and thawed rodent
thursday - turkey
friday - eggs
saturday - whatever you have to feed! lol


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 12, 2009)

cadies said:


> okay i read the care sheet .. but .. it's complicated.
> 
> can you make me a diet program day by day ... for one week...
> 
> ...



you have a Columbian they dont eat fruits and veggies like Argentine tegus. columbians are carnivorous. meats and rodents .


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

oh right. i totally forgot. in your case, having a columbian you dont need fruits, thanks jd. lol


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

OKay .,....

i feed him everyDAY ????

some poeple said that i have to feed every 2 or 3 day ??? .

i'm confuse ... damn.

BTW thks guys


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

well my 1 tegu eats every 2 or 3 days, it depends on your tegus hunger. my baby eats every day. but my 1 yr old eats every 2 to 3 days.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Aug 12, 2009)

My Columbian really likes fruit-actually goes for it before the meat! I say give them what they'll eat and keep offering the stuff thats's good for them but they don't want to eat. You don't want their diet to get limited. I feed every other day cuz my guy is 1.5 or 2 years old, I think. A baby or juvie you have to feed every day. How old is your Gu?


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

i don't really know is age ... because it's my girlfriend who by ZED for my birthday lolll

24 years old .. lollll 

it's a great gift .. with a lot of time to spend on it .. 

question .. i'm an hunter .. and all the ground meat i got is . DEER ..

Can i give DEEr to my TEGU ????


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 12, 2009)

You can definately do ground deer meat, Thats a very healthy meat to feed.
I agree with a member on here who said the heat rock is ok.. "If you cut the cord" Meaning only if your going to use it as a basking rock with heat from above. Heat rocks can be very dangerous, exposed wire, over heating surfaces, "way too hot"
You should make sure you have the proper basking temp inside and proper UVA/UVB lighting inside, enough substrate, a cooler side, fresh water everyday.

My baby eats everyday, basically a tablespoon of turkey, a few pieces of boiled egg, and some fruit/ or super mealworms, dont forget to add your calcium supplement and cod liver oil. If yours eats fruit thats good, but you should probably make sure it eats more meats than fruit.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 12, 2009)

:-D


cadies said:


> i don't really know is age ... because it's my girlfriend who by ZED for my birthday lolll
> 
> 24 years old .. lollll
> 
> ...



I think deer meat is good for GUs and people. gets me excited for hunting season. my GUs have had deer , moose and elk meat. the red meat lol 

Happy late birthday bro .. awesome girl friend a GU wish my wife has like that.

JD


----------



## cadies (Aug 12, 2009)

hahah .. good to know about deer ... i was scared little bit .. because i feed her with that ... like my girl friend says .. he don't eat cheap....because it'S my baby i want the best ... bah .. when i'm gonna be out of stock (deer) he gonna eat beef ...

AWD247..... the heating rock in store now are protec with digital heating control
for the wire no problem i will hide behind is FALLS ..

i build a terra but in thinking about a rock because salers tell me that .
now i can't put a heating pad .. because the bottom is made of MDF
a high densiti wood ... and over it i've put a plexiglass (acrylique)

no place for the heating pad .. but i have a good light and a UVB UVA TUBE ...

i will by a FOGGER for the moisture with a substrat who will keep it for long time without contamination....


i think my GU will be happy in that .. anyway .. i will take picture to show YA


THX fast reply that apprÃ?Æ?Ã?Â©ciate


----------

